# If it was safe, practical and fully functioning....



## Faithful Wife

Would you have penis enlargement surgery?:grin2:

A post of mine in another thread sent me to start this one.

Currently there is no such surgery. So I'm speaking hypothetically here. Pretend there was a procedure that could make your size be whatever you choose, with little to no risk of losing any functioning or sensation. Also pretend the cost was practical.

Would you do it?

Why or why not?


----------



## 2cool4school

Id do it , this is why....Id say my penis erect is a solid size but when its not erect I wouldn't mind it being the same size of when its erect. haha its kind of a let down when it shrinks down to its normal size your like awww man I felt so Alpha when it was erect why can't I feel like this always.

did you know rock stars used to stuff there jeans with rolled up socks just to make there hogs look good in jeans when they were on stage.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Ahh...to be the ultimate grower shower.


----------



## Personal

Faithful Wife said:


> Would you have penis enlargement surgery?:grin2:
> 
> A post of mine in another thread sent me to start this one.
> 
> Currently there is no such surgery. So I'm speaking hypothetically here. Pretend there was a procedure that could make your size be whatever you choose, with little to no risk of losing any functioning or sensation. Also pretend the cost was practical.
> 
> Would you do it?
> 
> Why or why not?


I wouldn't do it.

Simply because despite being 5'3" tall, I am very far from lacking in that department. So for me it would be a pointless exercise.


----------



## Personal

What about reductions?


----------



## Randy2

At my current age and maturity, no I wouldn't chose penis enlargement. I like what I've got. When I was younger and less secure, I might have thought about it. There is a very active community of men who write about their choice to do penis enlargement exercises. Go to Thundersplace and read all about it. Most of them acknowledge that its about personal psychological comfort including the fantasy that perhaps women care. Most acknowledge that, in truth, women don't care, and that an oversize penis can be a problem.


----------



## GTdad

Maybe, if it was temporary. It would be fun at first, but the terrified shrieking might get old after a while.


----------



## jb02157

Why bother, I don't get to use it anyway.


----------



## Married but Happy

Ah, tempting, but probably no. My wife can't keep her hands and mouth off mine for 17 years now, so why mess with a sure thing?


----------



## ConanHub

I would be very tempted but probably wouldn't.

I would be tempted because a lot of sexual fiction and porn as well as many sexual fantasies central around an enormous penis.

The thing is, Mrs. Conan loves what I have.

Her first husband was swinging a log down there, her words, and she calls mine a bat.

She never liked sex with her first husband, lack of chemistry and skill, but it was very uncomfortable as well. She is a very little woman.

On an intellectual level, I know I shouldn't do it but the fantasy of really stretching a woman is powerful.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

Faithful Wife said:


> Currently there is no such surgery.


It exists, it started in the 80s.

Answering your questions:
Nope. 

Based on comments from the women I had sex with and then my wife.


----------



## Faithful Wife

phillybeffandswiss said:


> *It exists, it started in the 80s.*
> 
> Answering your questions:
> Nope.
> 
> Based on comments from the women I had sex with and then my wife.


Does Penis Enlargement Work? - WebMD: Surgery, Pumps, Creams, & More

from the article....

"I think there isn't a guy in the world who hasn't wished his penis were an inch or two longer," says Michael O'Leary, MD, professor of urologic surgery at Harvard Medical School and a urologist at Brigham and Women's Hospital in Boston.

However, after more than a century of generally dubious and sometimes lunatic penis enlargement attempts, there's still not much you can do. Sure, there are lots and lots of supposed options out there -- penis pills, creams, brutal stretching exercises, horrific-looking devices, and penis surgery. Almost none of it works. The few approaches that can work often have modest benefits and serious side effects. How serious? In some cases, erectile dysfunction-serious.

"Trust me, if I knew of a way to safely and effectively increase penis size, I'd be a billionaire," O'Leary tells WebMD. "But I don't. Nobody does."

...

The American Urologic Association states that these procedures have not been shown to be safe or effective for increasing the thickness or length of the penis in an adult.

(end quote)

There really isn't. If there was, it would be a common surgery, like breast implants.

But even if you want to argue that the current, high risk, low reward procedures are something men are willing to do...I'm still talking about a hypothetical surgery. One where you can pick your size (the current risky procedures can only add a fractional change in size), thickness, shape, contour, etc, and magically have perfect functioning erections and no risk of loss in sensation.


----------



## FeministInPink

My partner would, I think. I know he wishes his penis was bigger.

I'm happy with his penis as it currently is, but I wouldn't complain if he did it. I would have to put some size restrictions in place, because I don't want it to be TOO big.


----------



## Faithful Wife

ConanHub said:


> On an intellectual level, I know I shouldn't do it but the fantasy of really stretching a woman is powerful.


Interesting way to put it! I get that.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Personal said:


> What about reductions?


Sure, lets say this surgery was safe and available, too. If John Holmes was a regular guy and didn't want to be a porn star and was sick of being pulled aside at airport security because they think he has a night stick in his pants....I'm sure such a man would have reduction surgery.


----------



## uhtred

A very interesting question. Normally I object to cosmetic surgery because of the wide range of side effects and imperfections, but you are assuming this is perfect so I don't get that easy excuse.

I am in the normal range, so there is no practical reason I would want to be larger. In fact my wife would prefer if I were smaller. So.. would I want to reduce the size of my penis to get more sex? No...and I can't come up with a rational reason why not. 

If I were with a woman who wanted larger, then enlargement would make sense. (again assuming it perfect)

Without thinking of a specific partner, I think that deep down I know enlargement is completely silly. Since most men have large enough penises to be functional, it becomes a sort of competition. The end result of that would be guys dragging around elephant size dongs that are too large to allow sex with anyone.


I wonder how many women would want their men to be larger (through the same magic).


----------



## Middle of Everything

@ConanHub hit the nail on the head for me. That feeling of your manhood being at the very limit of what your wife can handle is powerful. Its makes us feel powerful. And I think we know men love powerful things.

I probably would if [email protected] suggested it were temporary. Oral etc with a very large penis? Probably not as appealing for most women.

Would it be asking too much to have a switch to go between small medium and large erections?


----------



## Faithful Wife

uhtred said:


> Without thinking of a specific partner, I think that deep down I know enlargement is completely silly. Since most men have large enough penises to be functional, it becomes a sort of competition. The end result of that would be guys dragging around elephant size dongs that are too large to allow sex with anyone.
> 
> 
> I wonder how many women would want their men to be larger (through the same magic).


Yes I'm pretty sure if my magical surgery existed, we'd see plenty of elephant dongs. Similar to how we have women with implants that are the size of watermelons and even bigger (on women who had nothing like that size before so they are just weird balloons).

As to if women would want their men to be larger...if I asked this question in the ladies lounge, I don't think most women would answer honestly here. It would be difficult to say if the answer was yes, I think. If their honest answer was no, they would answer, and then we would have mostly or all answers of "no" but only because the "yes" answers weren't given.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Middle of Everything said:


> @ConanHub hit the nail on the head for me. That feeling of your manhood being at the very limit of what your wife can handle is powerful. Its makes us feel powerful. And I think we know men love powerful things.
> 
> I probably would if [email protected] suggested it were temporary. Oral etc with a very large penis? Probably not as appealing for most women.
> 
> *Would it be asking too much to have a switch to go between small medium and large erections*?


OMG, that's perfect!

Yes, let's add the option of a pill you can take that can take your normally HUGE new magically enlarged penis, and can make it compact down a bit to be small enough for special occasions :grin2:


----------



## EllisRedding

Give me the ability to inflate and deflate at a moments notice. The possible issue with enlargement, I don't need my penis going any deeper into the toilet water than it does already when I sit down to pee :grin2:


----------



## Middle of Everything

EllisRedding said:


> Give me the ability to inflate and deflate at a moments notice. The possible issue with enlargement, I don't need my penis going any deeper into the toilet water than it does already when I sit down to pee :grin2:


Well then dont sit down to pee ya Sally.


----------



## Faithful Wife

EllisRedding said:


> Give me the ability to inflate and deflate at a moments notice. The possible issue with enlargement, I don't need my penis going any deeper into the toilet water than it does already when I sit down to pee :grin2:


I like the pill idea better for temporary post op size reduction...because in my magical surgery fantasy, I didn't want any kind of device or implant to be inside the penis. That would make the penis less than ideal....unless of course I also fantasize that we have some future technology and materials that are not so unnatural like what we have for implants now.

But ok....if you insist....there is an inflatable option. :x


----------



## EllisRedding

Middle of Everything said:


> Well then dont sit down to pee ya Sally.


----------



## ConanHub

Faithful Wife said:


> OMG, that's perfect!
> 
> Yes, let's add the option of a pill you can take that can take your normally HUGE new magically enlarged penis, and can make it compact down a bit to be small enough for special occasions :grin2:


An adjustable penis?

Absolutely! No drawbacks to that scenario.


----------



## EllisRedding

Faithful Wife said:


> I like the pill idea better for temporary post op size reduction...because in my magical surgery fantasy, I didn't want any kind of device or implant to be inside the penis. That would make the penis less than ideal....unless of course I also fantasize that we have some future technology and materials that are not so unnatural like what we have for implants now.
> 
> But ok....if you insist....there is an inflatable option. :x


Lol. Plus, the inflatable option could come in handy when in the pool :grin2:

Not gonna lie, it would be interesting to see what a size bump would do (length and girth), why the heck not. I am sure there would be an interest from females as well if our penises could vibrate (and grow some "rabbit ears")!


----------



## Middle of Everything

EllisRedding said:


> Lol. Plus, the inflatable option could come in handy when in the pool :grin2:
> 
> Not gonna lie, it would be interesting to see what a size bump would do (length and girth), why the heck not. I am sure there would be an interest from females as well if our penises could vibrate (and grow some "rabbit ears")!


Ok now you are just getting weird Ellis. Here we are having a nice discussion about fully adjustable magic [email protected] and you suggest growing rodent ears on our penises. Just weird.:surprise:


----------



## FeministInPink

Faithful Wife said:


> ConanHub said:
> 
> 
> 
> On an intellectual level, I know I shouldn't do it but the fantasy of really stretching a woman is powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting way to put it! I get that.
Click to expand...

There are ways that can be achieved, if you really want to... my partner sometimes tells me that he's going to "destroy that pvssy" and he totally means it.

ETA: But I guess you mean with just your penis, and no additional help from toys or other body parts... :/


----------



## Faithful Wife

Middle of Everything said:


> Ok now you are just getting weird Ellis. Here we are having a nice discussion about fully adjustable magic [email protected] and you suggest growing rodent ears on our penises. Just weird.:surprise:


Ok but....I DO approve of the magical vibrating option!! The ears could be just a little hat you put on it. >

So now you have the full menu of options....

increase or decrease length, any length you choose

increase or decrease width, any width you choose

adjustable and inflatable options

vibrating options

choose your shape and contour

fun hats and accessories included with all packages! including: confetti shooter, glow in the dark in multiple colors, animal prints, and more!

Total cost......let's say its covered by most insurance. :grin2:


----------



## EllisRedding

Faithful Wife said:


> Ok but....I DO approve of the magical vibrating option!! The ears could be just a little hat you put on it. >
> 
> So now you have the full menu of options....
> 
> increase or decrease length, any length you choose
> 
> increase or decrease width, any width you choose
> 
> adjustable and inflatable options
> 
> vibrating options
> 
> choose your shape and contour
> 
> fun hats and accessories included with all packages!
> 
> Total cost......let's say its covered by most insurance. :grin2:


Add the ability to glow or light up. Could see a lot of fun with that in the dark! Imagine a nudest beach in the dark lol


----------



## Faithful Wife

EllisRedding said:


> Add the ability to glow or light up. Could see a lot of fun with that in the dark! Imagine a nudest beach in the dark lol


Done.


----------



## Middle of Everything

EllisRedding said:


> Add the ability to glow or light up. Could see a lot of fun with that in the dark! Imagine a nudest beach in the dark lol


Lot of "Jedi" fun in the bedroom.


----------



## Mr. Nail

Faithful Wife said:


> Would you have penis enlargement surgery?:grin2:
> 
> A post of mine in another thread sent me to start this one.
> 
> Currently there is no such surgery. So I'm speaking hypothetically here. Pretend there was a procedure that could make your size be whatever you choose, with little to no risk of losing any functioning or sensation. Also pretend the cost was practical.
> 
> Would you do it?
> 
> Why or why not?


That's a lot of pretending, more than I'm normally willing to indulge in.



Personal said:


> I wouldn't do it.
> 
> Simply because despite being 5'3" tall, I am very far from lacking in that department. So for me it would be a pointless exercise.


I'm nearly that short but unlike you I've never had to worry about tripping on it.



jb02157 said:


> Why bother, I don't get to use it anyway.


Now that is the real kicker and my #1 excuse for not getting the implant I really need.

Honestly If I could return to original (before estrogen poisoning) size and function, in an affordable safe and effective surgery, I'd do it even if my partner was still low drive. Bigger? well that's really only for locker room confidence and I have ZERO interest in impressing other men.


----------



## EllisRedding

Middle of Everything said:


> Lot of "Jedi" fun in the bedroom.


Umm ... that requires at least two lightsabers :surprise:


----------



## ConanHub

FeministInPink said:


> There are ways that can be achieved, if you really want to... my partner sometimes tells me that he's going to "destroy that pvssy" and he totally means it.
> 
> ETA: But I guess you mean with just your penis, and no additional help from toys or other body parts... :/


I think it is far more my fantasy than hers.

If she thought it would be fun to try and even enjoy it, I would love to stretch her out occasionally with a toy or fingers.

She really is a small woman though and I have to work her up pretty good just to get 2 fingers inside.

I've never been able to get 3 during foreplay or oral though after rigorous intercourse I could probably easily get 3 or more in.

Anyway, she would have to be on board with it and hasn't shown any inclination to get really filled up.

We are working on improved intimacy and she is getting much more aggressively sexual so who knows?

I just love sex and all this talk is making me hungry!


----------



## Faithful Wife

EllisRedding said:


> Umm ... that requires at least two lightsabers :surprise:


Right, but she could just have one of those fun plastic light up toy ones. That would be hella fun! :grin2:

Of course, she would have to play nicely. We wouldn't want to injure the magic penis light saber.


----------



## jb02157

Faithful Wife said:


> Ok but....I DO approve of the magical vibrating option!! The ears could be just a little hat you put on it. >
> 
> So now you have the full menu of options....
> 
> increase or decrease length, any length you choose
> 
> increase or decrease width, any width you choose
> 
> adjustable and inflatable options
> 
> vibrating options
> 
> choose your shape and contour
> 
> fun hats and accessories included with all packages! including: confetti shooter, glow in the dark in multiple colors, animal prints, and more!
> 
> Total cost......let's say its covered by most insurance. :grin2:


I see lots of fun with the glow in the dark option...even if you don't use it for sex.


----------



## ConanHub

You are fun FW!😉


----------



## Married but Happy

ConanHub said:


> An adjustable penis?
> 
> Absolutely! No drawbacks to that scenario.


Brought to you by Select Comfort Corporation, maker of the Sleep Number bed.


----------



## uhtred

It might still be an interesting question in the ladies lounge. Not because the answer are honest but because the dishonesty is interesting, just as it is here. 

Honest answers from women would be very interesting - whichever way they went. 

Same for men answering about breast size. I honestly don't like large breasts - but there is no way for anyone to know that I'm being honest. 




Faithful Wife said:


> Yes I'm pretty sure if my magical surgery existed, we'd see plenty of elephant dongs. Similar to how we have women with implants that are the size of watermelons and even bigger (on women who had nothing like that size before so they are just weird balloons).
> 
> As to if women would want their men to be larger...if I asked this question in the ladies lounge, I don't think most women would answer honestly here. It would be difficult to say if the answer was yes, I think. If their honest answer was no, they would answer, and then we would have mostly or all answers of "no" but only because the "yes" answers weren't given.


----------



## uhtred

Making it adjustable makes the question too easy. Since there is no downside to adjustable, there is no reason not to take that option. 

I find the original question much more interesting. Women can always find out what it would be like with a different sized penis by using toys - available from small to ridiculous. I actually think its worth couples trying very large toys just to get past this. During a brief period when we were having frequent sex, my wife and I tried this. She brief enjoyed the novelty of very large toys, but quickly discovered that they really were just uncomfortable, and that normal human sizes were better.


The question is how many men want to permanently be larger, and if so, how large???? 6"? 8", 12". 24"??? 

What (unchangeable) size would women like their men to be?


----------



## Spicy

I love the banter in this post. You all are cracking me up. Your the peeps DH and I are friends with IRL.




Middle of Everything said:


> Lot of "Jedi" fun in the bedroom.


----------



## CharlieParker

ConanHub said:


> An adjustable penis?
> 
> Absolutely! No drawbacks to that scenario.


A detachable penis has no draw backs either. You can leave it home, when you think it's gonna get you in trouble. Oh, wait, you may have to buy it back off some guy on Second Avenue towards St. Mark's Place.


----------



## jb02157

Married but Happy said:


> Brought to you by Select Comfort Corporation, maker of the Sleep Number bed.





uhtred said:


> Making it adjustable makes the question too easy. Since there is no downside to adjustable, there is no reason not to take that option.
> 
> I find the original question much more interesting. Women can always find out what it would be like with a different sized penis by using toys - available from small to ridiculous. I actually think its worth couples trying very large toys just to get past this. During a brief period when we were having frequent sex, my wife and I tried this. She brief enjoyed the novelty of very large toys, but quickly discovered that they really were just uncomfortable, and that normal human sizes were better.
> 
> 
> The question is how many men want to permanently be larger, and if so, how large???? 6"? 8", 12". 24"???
> 
> What (unchangeable) size would women like their men to be?


By adjustable I take that to mean capable of temporary extremes and colors: maybe one day you want to be 6" and glow in the dark and the next day you want to be 24" and animal print.


----------



## Yeswecan

I'm ok with my original weapon of choice.


----------



## SilverRain

I skipped the comments and replying to the original thread, but heck yeah I would, why not? 

I already know what it's like to be average so it would be an experience to know what it's like to be on the big-huge side. There was an articleI read from GQ magazine about a doctor in Los Angeles that performs the procedure, seems the patients anD their wives were happy.


----------



## Faithful Wife

uhtred said:


> It might still be an interesting question in the ladies lounge. Not because the answer are honest but because the dishonesty is interesting, just as it is here.
> 
> Honest answers from women would be very interesting - whichever way they went.
> 
> Same for men answering about breast size. I honestly don't like large breasts - *but there is no way for anyone to know that I'm being honest*.


Trust me, I believe you. Having known plenty of men who aren't boob men, such as yourself, I tend to believe a man completely when he says anything like this. I know you specifically said "large" breasts on this post but you've described yourself in other posts as not a boob man. Different strokes. 

I also believe women when they say "no I'd have no interest in a huge penis". I've had this discussion with lots of females and some simply don't like it for whatever reason. Of course, plenty do like the thick and large. Different strokes.

But the question you were posing would ask women to reply regarding their own man's penis. That's a different question. It is one thing to imagine the issue separately from your beloved spouse and their body....quite a different one when thinking of your man, his junk, his emotions, his ego, your attachment to him just the way he is, your uncomfortable feelings that you might just say yes make it bigger, oh no I hope he never reads this.....

See what I mean?


----------



## uhtred

I understand. 

Your original question has an interesting part to it. I think its possible to wish one had a larger penis, but not to want to change it. It might seem like replacing a piece of "original equipment". The same might apply to adding additional options (vibration, flavor, safety lights etc....)








Faithful Wife said:


> Trust me, I believe you. Having known plenty of men who aren't boob men, such as yourself, I tend to believe a man completely when he says anything like this. I know you specifically said "large" breasts on this post but you've described yourself in other posts as not a boob man. Different strokes.
> 
> I also believe women when they say "no I'd have no interest in a huge penis". I've had this discussion with lots of females and some simply don't like it for whatever reason. Of course, plenty do like the thick and large. Different strokes.
> 
> But the question you were posing would ask women to reply regarding their own man's penis. That's a different question. It is one thing to imagine the issue separately from your beloved spouse and their body....quite a different one when thinking of your man, his junk, his emotions, his ego, your attachment to him just the way he is, your uncomfortable feelings that you might just say yes make it bigger, oh no I hope he never reads this.....
> 
> See what I mean?


----------



## Faithful Wife

uhtred said:


> I understand.
> 
> Your original question has an interesting part to it. I think its possible to wish one had a larger penis, but not to want to change it. It might seem like replacing a piece of "original equipment". The same might apply to adding additional options (vibration, flavor, safety lights etc....)


Yes, I've heard husbands say something like this about their wives breasts before....like "yeah I'd like a bigger rack to play with, but I love hers the way they are because they are HERS and because she's had my babies, etc, so I'd never change them". No doubt a lot of women would feel this way.


----------



## Personal

Mr. Nail said:


> I'm nearly that short but unlike you I've never had to worry about tripping on it.


Tripping isn't an issue only being a bit longer than average, it's just very thick which for some has been a problem.


----------



## Holdingontoit

Absolutely yes. In a minute. No doubt or hesitation. When you are as small as I am, and you have gotten some complaints and zero compliments, it is an easy decision. In my case, it is not about wanting to be able to stretch my wife to her limit. It is about being able to accomplish more than the 1 or 2 positions that are the only ones we could use (back when we were having sex) to do PIV because otherwise I simply don't reach far enough to be able to pull out and thrust it back in. She could never be on top because I would always fall out as soon as she started moving because she could never get used to how little length was inside her compared to her other partners.

If you asked my wife whether she would want me to be bigger, if she answered honestly she would say yes.

But as with another poster, no need for me to feel bad that the operation doesn't exist because if you aren't going to use it, it doesn't matter how small it is. As the old joke goes - who are you going to please with that tiny thing? ME!


----------



## MarriedDude

Faithful Wife said:


> Would you have penis enlargement surgery?:grin2:
> 
> A post of mine in another thread sent me to start this one.
> 
> Currently there is no such surgery. So I'm speaking hypothetically here. Pretend there was a procedure that could make your size be whatever you choose, with little to no risk of losing any functioning or sensation. Also pretend the cost was practical.
> 
> Would you do it?
> 
> Why or why not?


I'd make it freakishly huge....Then I could drive around the south and charge 2-bits a gander


----------



## ConanHub

On further thought. I would go a little thicker.

😊


----------



## Wolf1974

I have said before that if I could magically design a pill to add length and girth to penis size I would the richest man on the planet inside a year. Problem would be then all guys would be walking around with elephant trunks in their pants and women would hate me lol.


----------



## jorgegene

I have never compared myself to other guys and honestly havent been in a locker room since college.
but I think mine is only slightly large based on womens comments.

the only complaint I ever got was 'too large' and the rest was 'nice and big', so the answer is absolutely not.

I not fond of the idea of boob enlargements or **** enhancements generally.

natural is best, almost always.


----------



## ReformedHubby

Hmmm....I think if you asked the younger me I would have wanted to be freakishly huge, thinking thats what women want. But....as I gained more experience I realized that I do well with what I've got. Why would any guy want to change when they've presumably spent a lifetime ummmm practicing and improving their "craft", with their current tool? Just my thoughts.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

jorgegene said:


> natural is best, almost always.


+1


----------



## farsidejunky

Faithful Wife said:


> Would you have penis enlargement surgery?:grin2:
> 
> A post of mine in another thread sent me to start this one.
> 
> Currently there is no such surgery. So I'm speaking hypothetically here. Pretend there was a procedure that could make your size be whatever you choose, with little to no risk of losing any functioning or sensation. Also pretend the cost was practical.
> 
> Would you do it?
> 
> Why or why not?


No.


----------



## Vinnydee

Actually there is a way to surgically do it but you need to have a penis less then 3" erect to medically qualify. They have also done a few penis transplants on returning veterans who lost theirs to bombs. Prior to the transplants they were enlarging penises by essentially cutting it in half an then inserting a portion of a penis donor's penis, attach the veins, etc.. and viola, you have a larger penis. In reality girth, not length is more important, especially with the majority of women who get their orgasms by clitoral stimulation. You do not need much length to stimulate a clitoris.

Guys are much more hung up on penis size with many thinking a larger penis is a sign of more manliness as if sex was all it took to make a man. Much of porn re-enforces that belief by showing women, single and married, discarding their boyfriends/husbands in favor of having sex with a big penis attached to someone with little else than a big penis. Real life is not like that but still, many men think penis size will make up for a lack of good sexual technique and will please a woman more. Most women I know have complained that a very large penis leaves them sore and is a distraction if it bumps against their cervix with each stroke. There are size queens, but much of that enjoyment if mental from looking at and thinking about the size of the penis inside of them. Funny how men do not complain about the size of their wife's breast or tightness of their vaginas. Sure, some may prefer big breasts and a tight vagina but marry the woman they love and who offers a lot more than those two things.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Vinnydee said:


> Actually there is a way to surgically do it but.....


No there isn't.

You cannot surgically go from average to elephant dong with any surgery or technology we currently have.

It has surprised me on the thread to hear some men actually think there is such a surgery.


----------



## TX-SC

I don't get any complaints though I'm only average sized. However, I hear a lot of women say that 7 inches is the perfect size, so I might consider it. 

The "problem" is that my wife hates to be stretched, so she says my size is perfect. It feels good but doesn't cause discomfort. So, I'm not sure being bigger would do anything for me. My wife is ultimately the one that matters most. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverRain

Faithful wife, there are actually a few procedures to at least make you much thicker, so need to be all negative to those actually looking into such a procedure. If you have the money, anything is possible. 

Here is an article from GQ mag http://www.gq.com/story/penis-enlargement-surgery


----------



## Faithful Wife

SilverRain said:


> Faithful wife, there are actually a few procedures to at least make you much thicker, so need to be all negative to those actually looking into such a procedure. If you have the money, anything is possible.
> 
> Here is an article from GQ mag Huge News! The Penis Implant is Here | GQ


Ok so there is ONE doctor in the entire US who has a penile implant that works, and he has a waiting list over a year long.

This article only identified this one doctor, that's it....no other procedures, no other doctors.

I would never dissuade any guy from looking into such a procedure. I was only responding to a couple of guys who said "sure there is such a thing". Um, no I don't consider ONE doctor in the entire country who does this to be any kind of help when 10 million guys would like to do it. So ok, there is a procedure. You just have such a low chance of actually getting in to see him, even if you do have the $18K he charges.


----------



## GusPolinski

Uhh... no.

Seriously, no surgery or procedure could ever be safe or risk-free enough.


----------



## DustyDog

Faithful Wife said:


> Would you have penis enlargement surgery?:grin2:
> 
> A post of mine in another thread sent me to start this one.
> 
> Currently there is no such surgery. So I'm speaking hypothetically here. Pretend there was a procedure that could make your size be whatever you choose, with little to no risk of losing any functioning or sensation. Also pretend the cost was practical.
> 
> Would you do it?
> 
> Why or why not?


No. Because if I could have any surgery I wanted, and my goal was to improve sexual performance, it would be to gain the ability to read a women's responses better, since so many of them are unwillingly to put it in words like "faster, slower, not so deep..."


----------



## BradWesley2

https://cdn.meme.am/cache/instances/folder464/54312464.jpg

Here's what the final product would look like. HAHA!


----------



## RandomDude

Nope, because it's perfectly proportioned to my body and the ladies love it! 

If it was out of proportion though, hmmm... NOPE! Not taking the risk with a knife to my willy, regardless of the odds!


----------



## CuddleBug

Faithful Wife said:


> Would you have penis enlargement surgery?:grin2:
> 
> A post of mine in another thread sent me to start this one.
> 
> Currently there is no such surgery. So I'm speaking hypothetically here. Pretend there was a procedure that could make your size be whatever you choose, with little to no risk of losing any functioning or sensation. Also pretend the cost was practical.
> 
> Would you do it?
> 
> Why or why not?



I'd probably do it, just because I'd want to really rock my wife's world.

Instead of 6 inches, I would go for 8 to 9 inches.

Then she could do whatever with me and really go wild.

To me, 6 inches is average and nothing orgasmic or amazing.

Most ladies would love a guy that's bigger but won't admit this because they don't want to seem shallow.


----------



## TX-SC

CuddleBug said:


> I'd probably do it, just because I'd want to really rock my wife's world.
> 
> Instead of 6 inches, I would go for 8 to 9 inches.
> 
> Then she could do whatever with me and really go wild.
> 
> To me, 6 inches is average and nothing orgasmic or amazing.
> 
> Most ladies would love a guy that's bigger but won't admit this because they don't want to seem shallow.


Perhaps many, but I wouldn't say most. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## FeministInPink

CuddleBug said:


> I'd probably do it, just because I'd want to really rock my wife's world.
> 
> Instead of 6 inches, I would go for 8 to 9 inches.
> 
> Then she could do whatever with me and really go wild.
> 
> To me, 6 inches is average and nothing orgasmic or amazing.
> 
> Most ladies would love a guy that's bigger but won't admit this because they don't want to seem shallow.


This kind of attitude is what keep some average guys from being orgasmic and amazing in bed.

I've been with guys who were porn star huge and they couldn't make me orgasm, and they certainly weren't amazing in bed.

And I've been with completely average sized guys who were fantastic in bed.

My current partner is average size and we have some ED issues... and he makes me scream and satisfies me in a way no man has ever done before.

It's all about attitude, man. ALL about the ATTITUDE.


----------



## SunCMars

FeministInPink said:


> This kind of attitude is what keep some average guys from being orgasmic and amazing in bed.
> 
> I've been with guys who were porn star huge and they couldn't make me orgasm, and they certainly weren't amazing in bed.
> 
> And I've been with completely average sized guys who were fantastic in bed.
> 
> My current partner is average size and we have some ED issues... and he makes me scream and satisfies me in a way no man has ever done before.
> 
> It's all about attitude, man. * ALL about the ATTITUDE.*


Good post! You give all men hope. The other Hope lives in Canada.

For giggles, I think you need to add an "L" to ATTITUDE, i.e., ALTITUDE. High being good. hanging low, not so good. At least when "in action".


----------



## MrsHolland

2cool4school said:


> Id do it , this is why....Id say my penis erect is a solid size but when its not erect I wouldn't mind it being the same size of when its erect. *haha its kind of a let down when it shrinks down to its normal size your like awww man I felt so Alpha when it was erect why can't I feel like this always.*
> 
> did you know rock stars used to stuff there jeans with rolled up socks just to make there hogs look good in jeans when they were on stage.


Honestly I would not want MrH to have such surgery, partly bc he doesn't need it. Mostly because one of the most powerful, sexy, amazing things as a woman is to see the direct evidence of how much you turn your man on. If it were the same size all the time it would be a bit bland IMHO.


----------



## Faithful Wife

MrsHolland said:


> Honestly I would not want MrH to have such surgery, partly bc he doesn't need it. Mostly because one of the most powerful, sexy, amazing things as a woman is to see the direct evidence of how much you turn your man on. If it were the same size all the time it would be a bit bland IMHO.


I don't think he meant it to be the same size all the time, as in, erect all the time.

He's just saying that when he's soft it shrinks up (he's not a shower). And that from the shrunken stage, a woman (or man) looking at his penis would maybe assume it is small even when it grows. 

I like the look of penis when it is nice and thick when it isn't hard. It isn't standing up straight, just laying there on his leg or whatever, but is still thick and several inches long. I think that's what he's saying he wishes he had.


----------



## Holdingontoit

FeministInPink said:


> I've been with guys who were porn star huge and they couldn't make me orgasm, and they certainly weren't amazing in bed.
> 
> And I've been with completely average sized guys who were fantastic in bed.
> 
> My current partner is average size and we have some ED issues... and he makes me scream and satisfies me in a way no man has ever done before.
> 
> It's all about attitude, man. ALL about the ATTITUDE.


Agree a guy can be huge and lousy in bed. Agree that a guy can be less than huge and great in bed. But not every woman is sufficiently self-aware, self-confident and uninhibited to be a good partner for the less than huge man. So, yes, any man can eventually find a woman for whom he can be an amazing lover. But if you want to have a higher chance to please a number of women, being huge or at least not small helps.

Or to put it differently, being small is an obstacle a guy has to overcome. And until you get to gargantuan, being large is a benefit. Not a guarantee of being great or even good in bed. But an easier starting point. Which is why many guys who are not large would like to get there if they had a choice.

Just look at the survey recently posted on another thread. "Penis too small" was one of the top complaints of women. Doesn't mean that a guy with a small one can't overcome it and be effective. But he still has to overcome it.


----------



## ConanHub

Holdingontoit said:


> Agree a guy can be huge and lousy in bed. Agree that a guy can be less than huge and great in bed. But not every woman is sufficiently self-aware, self-confident and uninhibited to be a good partner for the less than huge man. So, yes, any man can eventually find a woman for whom he can be an amazing lover. But if you want to have a higher chance to please a number of women, being huge or at least not small helps.
> 
> Or to put it differently, being small is an obstacle a guy has to overcome. And until you get to gargantuan, being large is a benefit. Not a guarantee of being great or even good in bed. But an easier starting point. Which is why many guys who are not large would like to get there if they had a choice.
> 
> Just look at the survey recently posted on another thread. "Penis too small" was one of the top complaints of women. Doesn't mean that a guy with a small one can't overcome it and be effective. But he still has to overcome it.


Which thread is that please?


----------



## Holdingontoit

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/365817-sexual-relationships-2017-style.html










Things Women Don’t Like About Their Male Partners
– Weird noises.
– Penis too small.
– Ejaculates too quick.
– Changes position too frequently.


----------



## EllisRedding

Holdingontoit said:


> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/365817-sexual-relationships-2017-style.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things Women Don’t Like About Their Male Partners
> – Weird noises.
> – Penis too small.
> – Ejaculates too quick.
> – Changes position too frequently.


The guy who started that thread is a tool, probably hasn't even gotten laid in 2017 :laugh:

So basically, the small penis guy who constantly changes positions, ejaculating quickly while making weird noises is probably not getting a call back???


----------



## Holdingontoit

EllisRedding said:


> So basically, the small penis guy who constantly changes positions, ejaculating quickly while making weird noises is probably not getting a call back???


And now you know why I have never had a satisfying sex life. I am 4 for 4! :surprise::crying::grin2:


----------



## Ynot

FW, there is a procedure known as penile suspensory ligament surgery which detaches the PSL from the pubic bone which allows for the internal portions of the penis to extend further. Supposedly this adds 1 to 2 inches of length, but decreases or eliminates the upward curve (which is created by the PSL attachment to the pubic bone)
As for penis enlargement - no I absolutely wouldn't consider it. To me, unless there is some disfigurement from disease or accident, I think it is vanity. Just like breast enhancement, or butt and lip implants. Work with what you have and rock it.


----------



## MrsHolland

Faithful Wife said:


> I don't think he meant it to be the same size all the time, as in, erect all the time.
> 
> He's just saying that when he's soft it shrinks up (he's not a shower). And that from the shrunken stage, a woman (or man) looking at his penis would maybe assume it is small even when it grows.
> 
> I like the look of penis when it is nice and thick when it isn't hard. It isn't standing up straight, just laying there on his leg or whatever, but is still thick and several inches long. I think that's what he's saying he wishes he had.


I understood exactly what he was saying but you have missed what I was saying. He said he feels less Alpha when it is flaccid. I was trying to impart some wisdom that some men may not know, that the change from flaccid to erect is a super powerful and sexy thing for a woman to see and participate in. Therefore there is no need to feel less Alpha (or manly or whatever) if a flaccid penis is quite small. In fact of a non erect and erect penis were roughly the same size it would be less of a turn on for me.


----------



## Faithful Wife

MrsHolland said:


> I was trying to impart some wisdom that some men may not know, that the change from flaccid to erect is a super powerful and sexy thing for a woman to see and participate in.


Totally true. The penis is so fascinating to me. The changes it goes through are just incredible. I love it all, soft, chubby, hard....the extreme changes are a turn on.

However....I still like to see a soft penis that is thick and a little long (relatively). That doesn't mean I don't like the super short softies, I do. I love it in all stages. But those non erect thick ones that are about 3 - 4 inches while soft....I really like seeing that. I don't even know why. It is just a beautiful sight.

Men I've been with who didn't have this, I have never once thought in the moment that anything was wrong, missing, or that I'd prefer anything different. It is just that when I've seen a soft but still thick and a little long one I thought....yumm.


----------



## arbitrator

*Completely happy with and rather thankful for what it was that I born with!*


----------



## MrsHolland

Faithful Wife said:


> Totally true. The penis is so fascinating to me. The changes it goes through are just incredible. I love it all, soft, chubby, hard....the extreme changes are a turn on.
> 
> However....I still like to see a soft penis that is thick and a little long (relatively). That doesn't mean I don't like the super short softies, I do. I love it in all stages. But those non erect thick ones that are about 3 - 4 inches while soft....I really like seeing that. I don't even know why. It is just a beautiful sight.
> 
> Men I've been with who didn't have this, I have never once thought in the moment that anything was wrong, missing, or that I'd prefer anything different. It is just that when I've seen a soft but still thick and a little long one I thought....yumm.


I am actually quite turned on and in awe of MrH's confidence when walking around naked, just as he is and not erect, living life and loving it > Wish I was that confident.


----------



## MrsAldi

.


----------



## Faithful Wife

MrsHolland said:


> I am actually quite turned on and in awe of MrH's confidence when walking around naked, just as he is and not erect, living life and loving it > *Wish I was that confident*.



Why aren't you?

I tend to not walk around naked much because I want to keep a little pursuit going and never have him feel that my nakedness is just something to overlook. If I'm naked all the time, that could happen. I want him to always want to peel my clothes off which he can't do if they are always already off. After romping around in bed all morning I will gleefully prance around naked for awhile. Then he has to wait for a bit to see me naked again (at least a few hours!  )

Him walking around naked and proud does make me admire him and his confidence, like you said. But it is different for the two of us.

Frankly, if I walked around naked we'd never get anything done so I'm doing us both a service. :grin2:


----------



## Middle of Everything

Ynot said:


> FW, there is a procedure known as penile suspensory ligament surgery which detaches the PSL from the pubic bone which allows for the internal portions of the penis to extend further. Supposedly this adds 1 to 2 inches of length, but decreases or eliminates the upward curve (which is created by the PSL attachment to the pubic bone)
> As for penis enlargement - no I absolutely wouldn't consider it. To me, unless there is some disfigurement from disease or accident, I think it is vanity. Just like breast enhancement, or butt and lip implants. Work with what you have and rock it.


No upward curve for me. 90 degrees.

As for the vanity? Hell yeah. And if it were 99.9% safe I would still consider it. Do it? I dont know. As I said earlier in the thread I'm afraid the desire to go huge would be strong. But then what about buyers remorse? Not likely something you could go back on. Im fine in that department. But it must be the desire to have the thing that makes people go bug eyed. I dont know.

Be like getting FF boobs.(thats insanely big right?) Bigger is better right? Oh sh!t. Went a little TOO big.>


----------



## ConanHub

Faithful Wife said:


> Totally true. The penis is so fascinating to me. The changes it goes through are just incredible. I love it all, soft, chubby, hard....the extreme changes are a turn on.
> 
> However....I still like to see a soft penis that is thick and a little long (relatively). That doesn't mean I don't like the super short softies, I do. I love it in all stages. But those non erect thick ones that are about 3 - 4 inches while soft....I really like seeing that. I don't even know why. It is just a beautiful sight.
> 
> Men I've been with who didn't have this, I have never once thought in the moment that anything was wrong, missing, or that I'd prefer anything different. It is just that when I've seen a soft but still thick and a little long one I thought....yumm.


Mrs. Conan is exactly the same with her reactions.

I parade naked because I'm not bashful and I found that Mrs. C really likes it but she has an instant reaction if my penis is a little bit relaxed and inflated.

Maybe it is a challenge to her womanhood on some level.

Her man is somewhat aroused. What is she going to do about getting him fully aroused?

It is possibly a confirmation of his attraction for her combined with the challenge of getting him all the way up?

Anyway. She has an instant vaginal response every time. E.G. Gets hot and wet.


----------



## UMP

Faithful Wife said:


> Totally true. The penis is so fascinating to me. The changes it goes through are just incredible. I love it all, soft, chubby, hard....the extreme changes are a turn on.
> 
> However....I still like to see a soft penis that is thick and a little long (relatively). That doesn't mean I don't like the super short softies, I do. I love it in all stages. But those non erect thick ones that are about 3 - 4 inches while soft....I really like seeing that. I don't even know why. It is just a beautiful sight.


May I ask you a question?

If you had to pick the perfect penis for yourself, what would be your ideal erect penis size? (assuming he had all the other attributes you want and need, emotional, etc.)


----------



## anonmd

Answer to the original Q - No!


----------



## Mr.Fisty

Yes, but to a reasonable degree. LOL, contrary to porn, but not every woman wants a horse c0ck. An extra inch perhaps, but it works well enough for the majority at present. If I were under 5 inches, hell yes, and without a doubt. It is the numbers game and there is a point where too small is too small for most. I only dated one girl that had an issue with about two fingers being enough and she was 5 feet tall, very small vagina.

I would not go beyond 8 inches though unlike some guys I hear that want a 10 inch d1ck. Those girls that would want that on a daily basis, multiple times a day is rare so far and I only came across a few of those.


----------



## moth-into-flame

7.5" erect here. I don't need to be pron star big, so I'll pass.


----------



## Faithful Wife

UMP said:


> May I ask you a question?
> 
> If you had to pick the perfect penis for yourself, what would be your ideal erect penis size? (assuming he had all the other attributes you want and need, emotional, etc.)


If I can have both of my hands gripped on it, one on top of the other, and there is still some length coming out from the top hand (maybe a little less than an inch longer than both of my hands stacked on top of each other).

About as thick as a Red Bull can (I think...I don't have one in front of me, but I know a regular coke can is too thick...I hope a Red Bull can isn't actually smaller in circumference than I'm picturing...) (ETA: NO!!! NOT A RED BULL CAN!!! I way UNDER estimated how thick they are. See posts below. Sorry! Carry on.)

I have no idea what this would actually measure out to.

Just know that my hands are not particularly small.


----------



## ConanHub

Faithful Wife said:


> If I can have both of my hands gripped on it, one on top of the other, and there is still some length coming out from the top hand (maybe a little less than an inch longer than both of my hands stacked on top of each other).
> 
> About as thick as a Red Bull can (I think...I don't have one in front of me, but I know a regular coke can is too thick...I hope a Red Bull can isn't actually smaller in circumference than I'm picturing...)
> 
> I have no idea what this would actually measure out to.
> 
> Just know that my hands are not particularly small.


Hard to tell the ideal length here but the thickness is definitely above the average in humans and I'm betting the length is quite above the average.

Not knocking it just observing.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Ok I just measured my hands when in a fist, one on top of the other....so it looks like about 7.5 inches when including a little extra coming out the end. Then I measured the circumference of a 32 fl oz Snapple screw top lid that appeared to be about right....that was about 5.75 inches.

I know this is obvious to all guys (and some women) but 7.5 inches is incredibly long, so when every man at TAM claims to have "about 7" I'm usually thinking, um....probably not.

I was with a guy who claimed he was 8 once....I'm thinking more like 7.5 he was. But it was HUGE, to me, in my hands, and in my body. 7 would still seem huge to me if it had some girth (even less than my Snapple bottle top). That guy I was with, we actually didn't fit together at all, couldn't get all the way in. But it was short lived, and I knew I'd be able to work with it if I had more time.

Remember the question was about an ideal, not about what would/could absolutely make me just as happy.


----------



## moth-into-flame

Faithful Wife said:


> Ok I just measured my hands when in a fist, one on top of the other....so it looks like about 7.5 inches when including a little extra coming out the end. Then I measured the circumference of a 32 fl oz Snapple screw top lid that appeared to be about right....that was about 5.75 inches.
> 
> I know this is obvious to all guys (and some women) but 7.5 inches is incredibly long, so when every man at TAM claims to have "about 7" I'm usually thinking, um....probably not.
> 
> I was with a guy who claimed he was 8 once....I'm thinking more like 7.5 he was. But it was HUGE, to me, in my hands, and in my body. 7 would still seem huge to me if it had some girth (even less than my Snapple bottle top). That guy I was with, we actually didn't fit together at all, couldn't get all the way in. But it was short lived, and I knew I'd be able to work with it if I had more time.
> 
> Remember the question was about an ideal, not about what would/could absolutely make me just as happy.


No exaggerating here - I've measured and been measured many times, and I'm 7.5" when fully erect. And I think my girth is proportionate to my length - but a Redbull can?? Even in porn guys aren't that thick.


----------



## ConanHub

Faithful Wife said:


> Ok I just measured my hands when in a fist, one on top of the other....so it looks like about 7.5 inches when including a little extra coming out the end. Then I measured the circumference of a 32 fl oz Snapple screw top lid that appeared to be about right....that was about 5.75 inches.
> 
> I know this is obvious to all guys (and some women) but 7.5 inches is incredibly long, so when every man at TAM claims to have "about 7" I'm usually thinking, um....probably not.
> 
> I was with a guy who claimed he was 8 once....I'm thinking more like 7.5 he was. But it was HUGE, to me, in my hands, and in my body. 7 would still seem huge to me if it had some girth (even less than my Snapple bottle top). That guy I was with, we actually didn't fit together at all, couldn't get all the way in. But it was short lived, and I knew I'd be able to work with it if I had more time.
> 
> Remember the question was about an ideal, not about what would/could absolutely make me just as happy.


Yup. I hear ya!

I just did a bunch of research, thanks for clearing up the length, and a red bull can has a circumference of over 6.6 inches. Which, if that is what someone wants, good luck but probably won't find that on a man though toy stores have plenty!:grin2:


----------



## ConanHub

Yeah. 7.5 is well above the average by probably 1.25 inches?

I use to remember but isn't the average between 5.25 and 6.25 for length?


----------



## Faithful Wife

moth-into-flame said:


> No exaggerating here - I've measured and been measured many times, and I'm 7.5" when fully erect. And I think my girth is proportionate to my length - but a Redbull can?? Even in porn guys aren't that thick.


I mis-estimated the circumference of a Red Bull can. Or maybe I was just thinking of the small cans? They seemed a lot less girthy in my mind.

Like I said I measured a nearby Snapple bottle top and got about 5.75 inches.

To be honest though, it is really difficult to imagine all of this without something phallic to look at for reference.

I just know that as far as girth, it is cool if I can't close my fingers around it. Again, I do not have small hands, though. :grin2:


----------



## Faithful Wife

ConanHub said:


> Yup. I hear ya!
> 
> I just did a bunch of research, thanks for clearing up the length, and a red bull can has a circumference of over 6.6 inches. Which, if that is what someone wants, good luck but probably won't find that on a man though toy stores have plenty!:grin2:


Oh jeez I just went and looked at some pictures of Red Bull cans.....yep no, sorry! I totally saw them smaller in my mind.

No no no. Not. Nada.


----------



## ConanHub

Ok. Length, low average 4.7, high 6.3.

Girth average seems more constant an average at about 4.6 or 4.7


----------



## moth-into-flame

Faithful Wife said:


> Oh jeez I just went and looked at some pictures of Red Bull cans.....yep no, sorry! I totally saw them smaller in my mind.
> 
> No no no. Not. Nada.


I was going to say - that could kill a woman!!


----------



## ConanHub

moth-into-flame said:


> I was going to say - that could kill a woman!!


A hell of a lot of foreplay required!

Like maybe an hour or two!


----------



## ConanHub

Faithful Wife said:


> If I can have both of my hands gripped on it, one on top of the other, and there is still some length coming out from the top hand (maybe a little less than an inch longer than both of my hands stacked on top of each other).
> 
> About as thick as a Red Bull can (I think...I don't have one in front of me, but I know a regular coke can is too thick...I hope a Red Bull can isn't actually smaller in circumference than I'm picturing...) (ETA: NO!!! NOT A RED BULL CAN!!! I way UNDER estimated how thick they are. See posts below. Sorry! Carry on.)
> 
> I have no idea what this would actually measure out to.
> 
> Just know that my hands are not particularly small.


Hahaha! LOL! You are a kick ass funny!

You have been making me laugh all week!

Your mock argument between men and women ending with the comment about the nightstick and this edited post are cracking me up!


----------



## Faithful Wife

moth-into-flame said:


> I was going to say - that could kill a woman!!


I don't drink Red Bull and I haven't even seen a can of it for ages. In my mind, the small cans were MUCH smaller than they actually are, apparently. No, I'm not into baseball bats and horses. I just misjudged what those cans look like. 

Again...it is incredibly difficult to visualize this with nothing even remotely phallic shaped nearby. Much better would be to go to a toy store and measure one that seemed right, but although I love toy/porn stores, I don't actually have any toys like that (bleah...inanimate objects inside of me do nothing for me) and even as brazen as I am, I wouldn't go at one with my ruler in a store.

I'm sure most guys would have trouble guessing a woman's bra size from just a picture, unless it was his wife and he already knew her size. :grin2:

As an example....let's say a woman is 5'4, 130 pounds, and has breasts approximately the size of medium grapefruits. What would you estimate her bra size to be?

How about if they were medium oranges?

How about if they were tennis balls?

(cue the Jeopardy count down music)


----------



## ConanHub

I could probably find some sites with real pictures of toys that were not being used LOL!

I obviously won't post one but going looking....


----------



## ConanHub

Yikes!

Never mind....


----------



## CuddleBug

Holdingontoit said:


> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/365817-sexual-relationships-2017-style.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things Women Don’t Like About Their Male Partners
> – Weird noises.
> – Penis too small.
> – Ejaculates too quick.
> – Changes position too frequently.



You nailed it.:smthumbup:


----------



## TX-SC

FW, if you like them that big, you might consider fisting as your next great adventure. I hear some women are really into that. I've never tried it. Seriously though, some women are really into it. You might want to research it. 

I'm average and although I've never had a complaint, most women aren't going to complain about that anyway. What I do know is that my size is perfect for my wife. She doesn't like to be stretched and says my size is absolutely perfect. Is she lying? Perhaps. But, I bought her a vibrator that was larger than I am, but not huge. We tried it once and she didn't like it. So, now it doesn't get inserted. 

So, again, this would be tricky to answer. If I was single, yes I'd probably go for a 7 or 7.5 inches. But, since my wife would not like it, I probably wouldn't consider it at this point in my life. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife

TX-SC said:


> FW, if you like them that big, you might consider fisting as your next great adventure. I hear some women are really into that. I've never tried it. Seriously though, some women are really into it. You might want to research it.
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> So, again, this would be tricky to answer. If I was single, yes I'd probably go for a 7 or 7.5 inches. But, since my wife would not like it, I probably wouldn't consider it at this point in my life.


I honestly don't understand fisting. I don't get it, have no curiosity about it, and wouldn't do it.

Remember in a previous post I said I was with a man who claimed he was 8 inches but I'd guess he was probably 7.5. And it was HUGE, from my perspective. I could not even get it all in. I would have had to work with it over time and have long sex sessions in order to actually take it all. We never got that chance, but I know I could have gotten there.

THAT is as far as I would ever want to go regarding having something (from my perspective) HUGE inside of me....and it would take work and effort. (Course the work and effort would be by having sex so, for me, win win!)

I love just getting fingered. I mean I LOVE it. I could do just that for an hour (with the right skilled hands). I'm usually most comfortable with just one finger. Two seems to add weird angles and knuckles or something and just isn't comfortable to me. 

A fist and arm (especially a man's!) would be so much bigger than the pleasantly thick 7.5 inches I said would be ideal for a penis! I would never even fantasize about a freaking arm inside of me. Yuck.

But I do understand, you were being helpful....and not only that, apparently lots of women are into this. I don't get it, but they do so, it's all good. :smthumbup:


----------



## As'laDain

if we have rough sex, i bottom out in my wife. there are certain positions i have to be careful of because they cause her pain...


so yea, i would NOT go for a larger penis. 


i like being able to slam into her without having to worry about hurting her...


----------



## Ynot

Penis size, breast size, butt implants, lip enhancements etc, etc. are all just one person's attempt to fulfill some one else's expectations (aside from disease or disfigurement). If you have a little **** - there are women out there who would still love you. Little tits? Some man will love those too. Flat butt - same thing. Thin lips? Yep, there are many who could not care any less. As far as I am concerned, any type of unnatural enhancement is simply vanity in action and a sure sign of lack of self confidence.


----------



## katiecrna

Ynot said:


> Penis size, breast size, butt implants, lip enhancements etc, etc. are all just one person's attempt to fulfill some one else's expectations (aside from disease or disfigurement). If you have a little **** - there are women out there who would still love you. Little tits? Some man will love those too. Flat butt - same thing. Thin lips? Yep, there are many who could not care any less. As far as I am concerned, any type of unnatural enhancement is simply vanity in action and a sure sign of lack of self confidence.




Unless you have a micro penis. That would be hard to be married too


----------



## Ynot

katiecrna said:


> Unless you have a micro penis. That would be hard to be married too


Why would you marry some one with a micro penis if it was an issue? I would assume that was a known before the marriage? If it wasn't an issue before, why would it become one after?


----------



## katiecrna

Ynot said:


> Why would you marry some one with a micro penis if it was an issue? I would assume that was a known before the marriage? If it wasn't an issue before, why would it become one after?




Good point 
But your talking to someone who waited till marriage to have sex. But thankfully I got a glimpse of the goods before getting married


----------



## ConanHub

Ynot said:


> Why would you marry some one with a micro penis if it was an issue? I would assume that was a known before the marriage? If it wasn't an issue before, why would it become one after?


I think she was having empathy for men in that situation.

There honestly needs to be something the medical field can do because it is not a preference issue when 99% of woman couldn't even be serviced by your underdeveloped tool.


----------



## Ynot

katiecrna said:


> Good point
> But your talking to someone who waited till marriage to have sex. But thankfully I got a glimpse of the goods before getting married


That is another reason not to wait. I don't understand how any body (including God) would think making a life long commitment to something you have no idea will be satisfying to you is a good idea.


----------



## katiecrna

Ynot said:


> That is another reason not to wait. I don't understand how any body (including God) would think making a life long commitment to something you have no idea will be satisfying to you is a good idea.




There are a lot of things that God said that I wish he hasn't. Unfortunately he did not command us to seek sexual satisfaction before getting married. He didn't command us to live for our own happiness, get rich, and curse those who hate us. Too bad.


----------



## Ynot

katiecrna said:


> There are a lot of things that God said that I wish he hasn't. Unfortunately he did not command us to seek sexual satisfaction before getting married. He didn't command us to live for our own happiness, get rich, and curse those who hate us. Too bad.


There are even more things God was said to have said, of course these things (including the above) have only been "revealed" to a relative few. The rest of us got it second hand (hear say). The reality is you should live for your own happiness. But you should do so according the Golden Rule (which is nearly universal and not subject to alteration thru "revelation" - Do onto others as you would have them do unto you.


----------



## katiecrna

Ynot said:


> There are even more things God was said to have said, of course these things (including the above) have only been "revealed" to a relative few. The rest of us got it second hand (hear say). The reality is you should live for your own happiness. But you should do so according the Golden Rule (which is nearly universal and not subject to alteration thru "revelation" - Do onto others as you would have them do unto you.




Your not going to convert me and I'm not going to convert you. I shouldn't have gotten off topic


----------



## 23cm

See avatar.


----------



## Ynot

katiecrna said:


> Your not going to convert me and I'm not going to convert you. I shouldn't have gotten off topic


Not trying to "convert" you. To each their own.


----------



## Thound

Yes I would. I'm tired of peeing on my house shoes.


----------



## uhtred

Maybe a different question but is a penis critical to your sexual enjoyment, or could it work with a man who was happy to use mouth, fingers and toys? 

I'm sure the answer is different for different women. 




katiecrna said:


> Unless you have a micro penis. That would be hard to be married too


----------



## RandomDude

How did a thread about penises become a thread about God?


----------



## TX-SC

RandomDude said:


> How did a thread about penises become a thread about God?


The Bible says men are made in His image? I bet He has a HUGE one!

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife




----------



## RandomDude

:rofl:

Ahahahahahaa lol


----------



## moth-into-flame

CuddleBug said:


> Most ladies would love a guy that's bigger but won't admit this because they don't want to seem shallow.


I see what you did there.


----------



## moth-into-flame

Faithful Wife said:


> I don't think he meant it to be the same size all the time, as in, erect all the time.
> 
> He's just saying that when he's soft it shrinks up (he's not a shower). And that from the shrunken stage, a woman (or man) looking at his penis would maybe assume it is small even when it grows.
> 
> I like the look of penis when it is nice and thick when it isn't hard. It isn't standing up straight, just laying there on his leg or whatever, but is still thick and several inches long. I think that's what he's saying he wishes he had.


40 lbs of danglin' fury.


----------



## Fozzy

I don't see how it would improve my sex life, so I'd probably use the money on a new tv.


----------



## Bananapeel

I already have to tuck it into my shoe when I walk. If it were any bigger I'd trip over the thing!


----------



## GusPolinski

Bananapeel said:


> I already have to tuck it into my shoe when I walk. If it were any bigger I'd trip over the thing!


Reminds me of this old joke...

Funny Jokes | The BDC Joke | Comedy Central


----------



## happy2gether

at one point in my life, I would have done it in a heartbeat. I'm average size, but always wanted it bigger. Now it doesn't bother me, my wife loves it and says we fit perfectly.


----------



## katiecrna

uhtred said:


> Maybe a different question but is a penis critical to your sexual enjoyment, or could it work with a man who was happy to use mouth, fingers and toys?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the answer is different for different women.




A penis IS critical for my sexual fulfillment. If it wasn't I'd be a lesbian and wouldn't bother with men since they are clearly from a different planet than women


----------



## EllisRedding

katiecrna said:


> A penis IS critical for my sexual fulfillment. If it wasn't I'd be a lesbian and wouldn't bother with men since they are clearly from a different planet than women


Just throw a strap on of your size choosing on a female of your choice ... won't have to worry about those icky men any longer :laugh:


----------



## TX-SC

EllisRedding said:


> Just throw a strap on of your size choosing on a female of your choice ... won't have to worry about those icky men any longer


A BIG strap-on! 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred

It is actually interesting that there are lesbian women and straight men who enjoy strapon play. Suggests that gender is not really defined by a penis. Which has interesting implications....





EllisRedding said:


> Just throw a strap on of your size choosing on a female of your choice ... won't have to worry about those icky men any longer :laugh:


----------



## badsanta

Faithful Wife said:


> Would you have penis enlargement surgery?:grin2:


I once had a dream that I discovered that my penis was detachable and still completely functioned while detached, almost like having a remote penis or something. In this dream I got so excited because this would open up a whole new world of sexual exploration I could try. Then in my dream I discovered could not figure out how to reattach my penis and everything quickly turned into a horrible nightmare. 

As for the penis enlargement question, I would only do it if it was something my wife wanted. She has always commented that she _really_ likes me just the way I am in that regard!

Badsanta

PS: I was going to PM you something funny, but your inbox is full.


----------



## alexm

I don't think I'd have this hypothetical surgery unless I was severely lacking in that area.

Even if I was on the smaller side, I don't think I'd do it. I've always maintained there's somebody out there for just about every size. But there's a limit to usability, of course, so I guess if I were in that category, then I probably would.

I'd be more likely to have a reduction, however, if I were hung like an elephant.

I kind of see it how I see breast augmentation/reduction. Small boobs are awesome, IMO, and I know many men like them. Huge boobs - same of course, lots of men like them - but I've known more than one woman in my life who have had a reduction, or have seriously contemplated it. There's a legit reason to reduce the size of one's breasts, whereas augmentation is purely cosmetic and/or mental.

I'd rather be on the smaller side and know I can at least fit my penis inside a vagina, than the opposite!


----------

